# EVO light vs MarineLand Reef vs Finnex Ray2 vs Marineland DoubleBright vs Single Brig



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi,

Do you get any 'shimmering' from the FR2 ?

Thanks,


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi, I cannot comment on this because I keep the water on the top of my planted tank very still, barely any movement.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Concepts88, thanks for the input. im shopping for better lights than the ones i have and your experience is very helpful to me.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

I posted new comparison shots in the finnex forum


----------



## Michael M (Sep 20, 2012)

In my own personal experience I found the Ray2 36" DS to be pretty powerful on my 40B.. I have to raise mine up about 6 inches for my aquarium. The algae was growing rather fast in my low-tech set up with it resting on top of the aquarium without being propped up.

Finnex stuff is really awesome for the price/performance.


----------



## Dodiesel (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow this thread just answered all of my questions. I was considering all of the exactly same lighting fixtures. Almost went with EVO, glad I didnt. Thanks! FugeRay it is! One question tho, do you think one assy is enough for an 18" deep tank with substrate being about 21" from the surface of the water? My 90 gal. tank is 48x24x18


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have 2 fugerays (seperate tanks) and lots of water movement - TONS of shimmer effect! Looks great.

The light on the reef looks "whiter" because it has more blue in it, probably 10,000k plus light. The Ray2 is around 7,000k, a lot more natural light - look at your plants with each one, under the Ray2 they will be much more green, under the Reef they will be a little washed out but the water will appear "whiter", sort of a glare effect.

I have the Fugeray so I can simulate the same effect by turning the blue moonlights on or off. It is totally personal preference, if you want the bright glaring white reef style light the Ray 2 comes in 10k + actinic also, but the 7000k is better for your plants.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

We tested a Finnex Ray II, 16 inch light, at our local aquatic plant club meeting 2 days ago. It was very impressive, especially because of the very wide spread of the light with little PAR reduction. We measured about 22 micromols of PAR (low light) at about 24 inches from the light. That makes it a great choice for low light, low tech tanks, even high tanks. The PAR readings in http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189944 can be trusted.


----------

